# Happy B-day GSP



## kurtak (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday GSP :!: 

And thanks for all you do to make this the awesome forum that it is :!: 

So here's hoping you have a GREAT day :!: 

Kurt


----------



## fonnie (Nov 29, 2014)

happy Birthday from me too,

Fonnie


----------



## g_axelsson (Nov 29, 2014)

Have a great day GSP!

Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday GSP!

Dave


----------



## eastky (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday GSP. Thank You for all the knowledge you share with the forum.


----------



## maynman1751 (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday GSP! Hope you have a wonderful day and Thank You for all of insight and sharing. John.


----------



## nickvc (Nov 29, 2014)

Very many happy returns and many more to come I hope 8)


----------



## philddreamer (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday, and thank you!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday *GoldSilverPro*.

I didn't see this thread, so I started one in the other forum (rightfully so). Technically this forum is for anything talking about precious metals. The Bar & Grill forum is about everything else (birthday wishes). As I see, people are posting birthday wishes in this forum and the Bar & Grill. 

Kevin


----------



## kjavanb123 (Nov 29, 2014)

Chris,

Happy birthday sir, thanks for all the help you have been to members myself included. 

Best regards,
Kevin


----------



## MarcoP (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy birthday GSP! Hope you have a good one.


----------



## etack (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday GSP!

Eric


----------



## Palladium (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy birthday old timer!


----------



## ericrm (Nov 29, 2014)

happy birthday Gsp, thank you for all the help your giving. i wish you a fantastic day


----------



## Geo (Nov 29, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chris!!! 

I hope you have had a great birthday and hope all the rest to come are just as good.


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 30, 2014)

Heh! A year older, eh?
Hope it was a good day for you. 

From my perspective, any day on this side of the grass has to be good! :lol: 

Harold


----------



## Irons (Nov 30, 2014)

Have a good one, GSP.


----------



## Shark (Nov 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday!

I hope you receive as much as you have given to us.


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday GSP and thanks!


----------



## necromancer (Nov 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chris !!

sorry to say but all the chocolate cake is gone  

truly hope you woke up this morning to a few brand new buckets !

have a great day.


----------



## pattt (Dec 1, 2014)

Happy Birthday GSP, and thank you for sharing.
Have a nice day !!

Pattt


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy birthday, GSP.
In regard to new buckets, I hope you didn't NEED one after you woke up the next morning. :mrgreen:


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 2, 2014)

One year older mate. Enjoy 8) 

Jon


----------



## GotTheBug (Dec 2, 2014)

yadhtriB yppaH!!!

Spelled backwards since at some point your birthdays have to start reversing. 

Paul.


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chris. I am honored to learn so much from what you shared with us.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday,GSP!!!!!!!!!!.
Kindest regards.
Manuel


----------



## Lou (Dec 3, 2014)

Yeah, happy birthday. Meant to call you! Might have at one point post bourbon bottle.


Best,

L


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 3, 2014)

Back at you, Lou.


----------

